# First "Real" FSD Feature



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I tweeted this earlier today, I think this is the first "Real" FSD feature, meaning something that adds Autopilot or NoAP functionality that FSD will need to control the car:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234538989123706880


----------



## AndrisV (Oct 8, 2018)

Very cool! But aren't the autopassing, return out of passing lane, and automatic taking of exits in NOA just as "real FSD" as this feature? They've been around for awhile.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

AndrisV said:


> Very cool! But aren't the autopassing, return out of passing lane, and automatic taking of exits in NOA just as "real FSD" as this feature? They've been around for awhile.


Yep, very true.

Yet, the recognition of objects to act upon is new, like traffic cones. And that is only possible with HW3, another vital part of FSD coming to life.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

He hates these cones!


----------



## AndrisV (Oct 8, 2018)

littlD said:


> Yep, very true.
> 
> Yet, the recognition of objects to act upon is new, like traffic cones. And that is only possible with HW3, another vital part of FSD coming to life.


I see your point. Automated response to a temporary obstacle. Pretty amazing! Can't wait for the pothole one.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AndrisV said:


> Very cool! But aren't the autopassing, return out of passing lane, and automatic taking of exits in NOA just as "real FSD" as this feature? They've been around for awhile.


I think the way to think of it is that this is the first feature that

Requires the FSD computer upgrade
And is more than just extra visualization.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

And Elon said this wouldn't happen until we have HW3. Which I don't have and can't have yet. I'm not really concerned, just another reminder to take everything Elon says that has a timeline attached with a BIG grain of salt.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> And Elon said this wouldn't happen until we have HW3.


That's not quite what he said. There was never a guarantee that everyone would be upgraded before features started rolling out.
I think people were just reading too much into this particular tweet?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111788218142216192
He said "retrofits will start", not be completed.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's not quite what he said. There was never a guarantee that everyone would be upgraded before features started rolling out.
> I think people were just reading too much into this particular tweet?
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the quote to which I'm referring, but since I don't tweet, I can't locate the appropriate tweet.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> And Elon said this wouldn't happen until we have HW3. Which I don't have and can't have yet. I'm not really concerned, just another reminder to take everything Elon says that has a timeline attached with a BIG grain of salt.


And Elon is correct, you won't have those features because YOU don't have HW3 yet!!  Just have to give you a hard time.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

@GDN, I gave you a thumbs up rating, but in my mind, it's a finger up!


----------

